# Will thinset stick to premix joint compound?



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

The seam where my cement board meets up against drywall I used premixed joint compound. Some of the compound is where tile will be, it probably wont be getting a lot of moisture, will thinset adhere to premix joint compound?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

yes it will stick just fine----


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would prime the joint compound first. The moisture in the thinset could dissolve the compound.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Tell me something that thinset will not adhere to. The problem is, will what it is sticking to keep sticking to what it is sticking to?

In other words, will the joint compound remain sticking, or will it act like Pam when you spray it on a pan?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is one more dilemma avoided if you waterproof the board with Redguard or Hydroban before tiling.


----------



## Arsinek (Aug 13, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> This is one more dilemma avoided if you waterproof the board with Redguard or Hydroban before tiling.


Well, I do have some of that stuff. Can you put it over joint compound? Again though this is in an area that at most might get a few specs of water when someone takes a shower.


----------

